# photo-shoot for recording artists  alive n kickin



## mathjak107 (Sep 20, 2018)

did a photo-shoot for the famous recording artists alive n kickin .


----------



## AprilT (Sep 20, 2018)

Very cool.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2018)

Really nice; lots of energy!


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 20, 2018)

thanks


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 20, 2018)

Nice


----------

